# 2007 Augusta drafts



## Noobie (Oct 9, 2010)

Hi peeps,

My Augusta is very cold and drafty. I have a number of drafts coming from the cab, which I am blocking up where I can.
But the main problem is the wind-open roof light at the front of the van, it has no seal and is pretty much open even if it is closed! There is no seal when the light is wound down for it to butt against, is this normal or should there be a seal? When in motion, I cant close the blind on it as the blind gets sucked outwards and upwards towards the light.

The same is not true of the electric roof light in the bedroom, that seals nicely.

There is also a draft from around the fridge, has anyone had a go at trying to seal this up better so cold air doesn't get in to the living quarters?

Ta chaps,

Steve


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

If the rooflight is of the Dometic type (which it probably is) seals are available as spares.
To seal the fridge the only certain way is to move the fridge from it's housing and use fire retardant foam strip or a seal kit available from Dometic.


----------



## Noobie (Oct 9, 2010)

eurajohn said:


> If the rooflight is of the Dometic type (which it probably is) seals are available as spares.
> To seal the fridge the only certain way is to move the fridge from it's housing and use fire retardant foam strip or a seal kit available from Dometic.


Yes it is a dometic, quite large too with a winding handle that doesn't work too well either!

Will have a look for seals, thanks

Steve


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

For the fridge try some underlay or felt 50mm wide is enough, fold it in half and using a ruler etc push it into the gap.


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> For the fridge try some underlay or felt 50mm wide is enough, fold it in half and using a ruler etc push it into the gap.


Kev I guess you are suggesting to do from the outside, only problem with that is on most vans the space between the upper and lower vents is not large enough to even see let alone get anything poked in gaps, which is why I suggested doing from inside the van, just like the manufacturers are supposed to do when they build them. :wink2:


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

For the vent this might help http://www.leisurespares.co.uk/files/heki_1.pdf especially if the winder needs attention as well.

If you have a search around on that site with the model number of your fridge you'll be able to find the seal kit.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

eurajohn said:


> Kev I guess you are suggesting to do from the outside, only problem with that is on most vans the space between the upper and lower vents is not large enough to even see let alone get anything poked in gaps, which is why I suggested doing from inside the van, just like the manufacturers are supposed to do when they build them. :wink2:


No from inside John, it only needs to go in far enough so you don't see it, as you suggested, but it'll just slide in, whereas the proper stuff it too grabby and needs the fridge to come out with the associated problems in refitting it, it worked fine on ours btw.


----------



## Noobie (Oct 9, 2010)

The roof light has no model number that I can see, but there is a label on the blind that says midi, maybe that is the size? It has no lights, no handles, has four hinges, looking at one website, I think it is model size 3. It also seems to be jammed, the one side doesn't want to free itself of the locked position. Any suggestions?

Will have a go blocking the fridge drafts with some underlay, good tip!

Steve


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Have a look on the Perspex lid, normally there will be a sticker with the information on it,


----------

